

How I found two jobs using Twitter - jra4
https://www.hireart.com/blog/how-i-found-two-jobs-using-twitter/

======
toomuchtodo
I think it depends a lot on the company. I'm currently trying to get into an
IT Ops position at Tesla Motors in Europe. I put my app through their HR
workflow on their website, but I also found the hiring manager and other
people I'd be working with on LinkedIn. Sent a personal message to them, etc,
and was told I'd hear back from someone shortly. That was a week ago.

Researching the company, the people around the position, these are extremely
helpful ways to get into an org. Its not always going to work though.

------
codereflection
Twitter (and GitHub) is how I, and many of my teammates, got our jobs at the
company we work for. We've been hiring developers like this for years and it
works.

------
esharef
Haha, I love the story about getting the job at Shoptiques! It's brilliant.
Just show up and meet the CEO...Nice.

------
cmac2992
My buddy got an internship directly under Gary Vaynerchuck by tweeting. It can
definitely work!

------
ebarock
Good! Pretty simple and pretty real!

